# Ultimate Sanding Kit?



## Kevin (Dec 1, 2015)

Has anyone used this kit before? I am thinking of ordering it but wanted to check first. Seems like a darn good deal to me. 

Ultimate Sanding Kit

The only thing I couldn't find on his site was the actual sanding discs - seems odd he wouldn't sell those too. If I order this I will do a review after making a bunch more xmas gifts.


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hmmm that looks like a good deal and very useful. I've been looking at power sanding of some sort lately and this might work. I take it you run it in a drill?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 1, 2015)

A drill or flexible shaft tool like a Foredom etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 1, 2015)

@Kevin that sounds tempting but I will wait for your masterful review. While I have your attention, here is a Coast Guard picture for you.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 1, 2015)

Ray is that your model? That is very cool! Those old Widgeon's predate the Albatross's even.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 1, 2015)

No model. A picture on a calendar I got from the Paralyzed Veterans Association. Get one every year and each month has a different plane on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Has anyone used this kit before? I am thinking of ordering it but wanted to check first. Seems like a darn good deal to me.
> 
> Ultimate Sanding Kit
> 
> The only thing I couldn't find on his site was the actual sanding discs - seems odd he wouldn't sell those too. If I order this I will do a review after making a bunch more xmas gifts.



I'd think you could buy sheets of velcro paper and cut your own circles. That's how I do it with the sticky back stuff I use. I might buy this myself as I've got a few rolls of 3 inch wide velcro back paper sitting in a drawer...

As far as usability, I used to use 3M Roloc stuff all the time in the body shop and loved it. The conversion to velcro should be decent I'd think


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Has anyone used this kit before? I am thinking of ordering it but wanted to check first. Seems like a darn good deal to me.
> 
> Ultimate Sanding Kit
> 
> The only thing I couldn't find on his site was the actual sanding discs - seems odd he wouldn't sell those too. If I order this I will do a review after making a bunch more xmas gifts.


@Kevin - you already have all of that and more! all the mandrels i sent add up to that advertiment and more , Break those out and snap a picture and if you are missing any we can fix that! also i can do another sanding demo video if you want using the stuff i sent. But i forgot how to do the upload from my new phone , but i will try again . i wanted to say something about those mandrels after i saw you spoon and how hard it was for ya to sand , it should have been a breeze


----------



## Tim Carter (Dec 2, 2015)

I haven't used the Roloc style mandrel but I do use the Power Lock system which is similar and love it! IMO Velcro is a waste of money for a turner power sanding on the lathe. The Power Lock mandrels are available in 1", 2" and 3" sizes with discs in grits ranging from 60 to 320. They also have 2 other mandrels that are designed to allow the disc to overhang the disc by about 1/4" to allow you to sand the inside curves of bowls without the edge digging in. I believe that both Craft Supplies and Packard carry the Power Lock system. Great system!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2015)

Cliff I did not have much luck with the adhesive backed system. I need to replace a couple of the mandrels (or the foam if it's possible) before sending it back because I tore chunks of foam off when I pulled the sanding discs off and also cannot get the discs to stay on to my satisfaction using the adhesive. I like the velcro idea and want to give it a try. That power lock system Tim mentioned looked pretty good as well.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 2, 2015)

I really only use a couple of the pads, 2" and 3". I used velcro but I have a problem with the velcro crapping out. I have an abundance of 5" PSA discs, I just ordered some mandrell's with PSA pads. I will just cut the discs from the 5" disc to whatever size I need, will probably never need to buy the small sanding discs again.... The psa discs I have have very good adhesive....


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2015)

I should probably start a new thread and just title it Power Sanding Systems and let everyone review the one/s they have or have had. The Guinevere system looks pretty cool too. I like that rounded-end mandrel they have - I haven't seen another system that has that.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Cliff I did not have much luck with the adhesive backed system. I need to replace a couple of the mandrels (or the foam if it's possible) before sending it back because I tore chunks of foam off when I pulled the sanding discs off and also cannot get the discs to stay on to my satisfaction using the adhesive. I like the velcro idea and want to give it a try. That power lock system Tim mentioned looked pretty good as well.





Kevin said:


> Cliff I did not have much luck with the adhesive backed system. I need to replace a couple of the mandrels (or the foam if it's possible) before sending it back because I tore chunks of foam off when I pulled the sanding discs off and also cannot get the discs to stay on to my satisfaction using the adhesive. I like the velcro idea and want to give it a try. That power lock system Tim mentioned looked pretty good as well.





Kevin said:


> Cliff I did not have much luck with the adhesive backed system. I need to replace a couple of the mandrels (or the foam if it's possible) before sending it back because I tore chunks of foam off when I pulled the sanding discs off and also cannot get the discs to stay on to my satisfaction using the adhesive. I like the velcro idea and want to give it a try. That power lock system Tim mentioned looked pretty good as well.


kevin the problem with the velcro in the smaller sizes is the heat build up ruins the velcro. as for stickyness of psa , i use 3m77 carpet adheiseive , only using existing glue is a fiasco for our application.
I will send you a conversion pad that will change the mandrels to psa or hook and loop. will call

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2015)

Okay - I have the ringer turned off semi-permanently to the shop you better call the cell - shop phone has been ringing off the hook for FBE for 2 months and I have not been able to harvest any and tired of answering the phone with no good news to give. The woodturners/workers driving me nanners and some of them getting down right rude.


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Okay - I have the ringer turned off semi-permanently to the shop you better call the cell - shop phone has been ringing off the hook for FBE for 2 months and I have not been able to harvest any and tired of answering the phone with no good news to give. The woodturners/workers driving me nanners and some of them getting down right rude.



Wood turners/woodworkers being rude .... I don't believe it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2015)

woodman6415 said:


> Wood turners/woodworkers being rude .... I don't believe it



Vast majority are not but believe it or not my two most discourteous callers are both flute makers. You know, those guys that make flutes and peace pipes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 2, 2015)

A little suprised to not see Vince listed.
http://vinceswoodnwonders.com/store/
And yep, I did melt the Velcro early on (CraftSupply). I was stupid.
I suppose you can apply all the pressure you can with some and not harm the disc; but what finish do you guys get?
For me, a 10" bowl takes <1 minute inside and out for higher grits.. OK the 60 or 80 make take 2-3 minutes.
Full compliment of disc, pads, and interface. Compared to the major two with craft in their name about 1/3-1/4 the price. Willing to discusses your problems and suggest solutions (even if it doesn't mean an additional sale).


----------

